# what happened to tipping?



## LagunabobB (Sep 14, 2015)

I stopped driving when the pandemic hit. I just started back up again about three weeks ago. It seems as people are not tipping the way they used to. Out of 8 trips I received tips on 2 of them. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

20-25%tips , been like this for 5 years , maybe it’s you ?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm getting tips


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

25% tipped rides is right about what I average over the course of any given week. Some days I'll get one $1 tip in 15 rides, and nearly half my pax tip in others.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

it matters who and where you drive , i dont do my airports . i lose tips. short rides are tip killers


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Beckman said:


> what happened to tipping?


Tipping is a city in China.


----------



## LagunabobB (Sep 14, 2015)

Emptynesst said:


> 20-25%tips , been like this for 5 years , maybe it’s you ?


Could be. 😂. But I’m nice, polite, always smile and greet. Maybe because many of my trips are short $5-7.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Two Words: Beijing Biden...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

People may not have etiquette to tip anymore and others are hoarding their money for more drinks or materialistic items. 

I did well with tips with the apps but that was before the pandemic.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bob Beckman said:


> Could be. 😂. But I’m nice, polite, always smile and greet. Maybe because many of my trips are short $5-7.


 most short trips don't tip I'm talking the one to three mile trips and when they do tip is usually one or two dollars, in some markets those short trips are costing the passengers more than taxi rides in some cities, when I drove in Riverside the taxi fare was $2.60 to start $2.60 per mile so you do the math compared to your Market.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> most short trips don't tip I'm talking the one to three mile trips and when they do tip is usually one or two dollars, in some markets those short trips are costing the passengers more than taxi rides in some cities, when I drove in Riverside the taxi fare was $2.60 to start $2.60 per mile so you do the math compared to your Market.


Airport trips tip with greater frequency and a higher amount than all other rides. Avoiding millennial and gen z women will also help as this group is allergic to it but expects the world.
In reality , Travis killed tipping because he hated it and discouraged it early on by framing it as included in your trip. Also with rates being higher and drivers having no visibility into how much passengers are paying, riders are less likely to tip since many are under the impression that the driver is well compensated.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Tips average out over the “long haul “ , 20-25% , some days are better than others . This a horse that’s been beaten to death , but I occasionally like to beat dead horses too , only wish I knew how to post those fancy memes of a horse beatin to death . @New2This could you post one , please and thanks in advance


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Half will tip and half will not for me but who knows why…


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Half will tip and half will not for me but who knows why…


Because half are normal humans , and the others are pos . In America , the custom is to tip for service . ( most). The worst people are the ones who don’t tip , then complain about people who don’t tip .


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Emptynesst said:


> Because half are normal humans , and the others are pos . In America , the custom is to tip for service . ( most)


I work in H-Town, so figure you are unlikely to get tipped…

Of course I wear proper clothing and a Cabbie Cap…


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

kvtheman said:


> View attachment 672298
> 
> 
> get off that x level xl riders tip 40-50% of the time


Are you suggesting he trade in his car for a more expensive car to get better tips that would basically wash out the extra money for the car? That situation applies to many drivers. Maybe your assuming he has an XL vehicle but prefers to lose money doing X rides? Not sure what to make of that kind of advice.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Did ten rides on Uber this week to pull a $100 quest down, I'm 7 for 10 on tips, 5 in app and 2 cash, both the cash tips were better than the in-app tips. Last time I did Lyft a few weeks back, 27 rides, 14 tips. But, the tips have all been smaller, the two cash tips were $8.00 each, the in-app are $2 or $3, although tonight I had a chick beg me to take her to the liquor store, she was heading to meet some friends at a bar and needed to buy a special bottle of Tequila, she couldn't figure out how to add the stop to the trip, she held up a $50 and promised me the change, like a good obedient puppy, I went along with it, against my better judgement, she tipped me $22 in cash on a $12.50 ride.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Bob Beckman said:


> I stopped driving when the pandemic hit. I just started back up again about three weeks ago. It seems as people are not tipping the way they used to. Out of 8 trips I received tips on 2 of them. Is anyone else seeing this?


It's called less disposeable income, in other words people are tightening up.

Brandon Economics 101

1: Attack the nations energy supply to raise fuel prices and cover it up by saying it's to push the public into buying electric vehicles when the vehicles and the infrastructure required to support it isn't ready for mainstream use yet.

2: Attempt to fix said decision by increasing the ethanol amount in fuel so it's doing long term damage to present vehicles.

3: Deny trickle down economics as a fairy tale, shift the blame for the resulting inflation caused by surging energy prices onto other parties when gas prices jumped 50 cents a gallon the very next day after harmful legislation signed.

4: Report to your communist funders in China and Russia that the destruction of the American economy is going as planned.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> my xl vehicles isnt worth 1000$


Pix!
Year?
Make?
Model?
Market?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Bob Beckman said:


> It seems as people are not tipping the way they used to.


 It's the same percentage of tippers as always for me. But since people started receiving higher wages, unemployment rate dropped, and government economic assistance deployed, the tip amounts are definitely higher than when wages were depressed and higher unemployment rate in the Mango Mussolini era.



Bob Beckman said:


> Out of 8 trips I received tips on 2 of them.


For rides, my all-time average is 1/9.

For deliveries, my all-time average is 7/9.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's the type of rider. Short tip very low or not at all going 1 mile. My buddy's who do 80 mile rides kill it with tips...I tipped well last nt on a dash to my house omg girl was driving a 2022 bmw cross over..cost more than a tesla..nuts


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> so yes trade that x car or buy a xl vehicle and get double the fare


Not double (100%) in my market. Closer to a 40% premium over UberX.



kvtheman said:


> xl the ride needs to go 10 miles for minimum fares


 What's your CPM?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> when I bought it NOT for this in 2015 it was 11K (drove off lot for $500 down)
> now its worth less than a g 280K miles 200K is uber


200,000 ÷ 7 = 28,571 average annual miles

No way you're slogging 28k annually just on UberXL unless you're deadheading like a mutha. What percentage of those are UberXL vs UberX vs UberEATS?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I think tips have increased since the pandemic and increased even more since the price of gas went way up.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

what driver would drive 18 minutes for $6 
23 minutes for less than min wage.
you need 
car
insurance
gas
cash in pocket
clean dmv
ez pass
screw that


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> 45K total vehicle costs in 7 years thats ALL fuel, repairs, and vehicle itself


200k miles for $45k = $0.22/mile 

Seems too low for UberXL vehicle. That's why I asked for make and model, but you oddly declined as if it's some trade secret.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> 200,000 ÷ 7 = 28,571 average annual miles
> 
> No way you're slogging 28k annually just on UberXL unless you're deadheading like a mutha. What percentage of those are UberXL vs UberX vs UberEATS?


the key is 25k miles per year $100,000 gross tell me how i do it


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> math is fun but not typically used by x drivers


I'm not seeing mad math skills on your posts either. Lots of rounding in your favor. Uber loves guys like you who are easy on the numbers.

@ObeyTheNumbers is having a conniption fit as he reads your posts.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> dont know what a cpm is and dont care


 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> View attachment 672371


Hiding the cents on the screenshot is pointless.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> the key is 25k miles per year $100,000 gross tell me how i do it


❓


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> no the roundings not in my favor cus its less than 80 miles round trip more like 70
> ah cost per mile
> like I said
> full tank do round trip
> ...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

when you guys have proper insurance and do private non uber jobs . if ever. you will see a giant difference


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> why does it matter its fully depreciated cost me 11K in 2015 pretty much worthless now


I paid $2400 for the 2008 Ford Focus in a private party sale 3 years ago (170k miles). As of June it's still worth $2100 in a private party sale (255k miles). I still calculate actual CPM twice annually.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> but your 90% of this site now keepin the light on


Envy is one of the seven deadly sins.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Are you suggesting he trade in his car for a more expensive car to get better tips that would basically wash out the extra money for the car? That situation applies to many drivers. Maybe your assuming he has an XL vehicle but prefers to lose money doing X rides? Not sure what to make of that kind of advice.


Maybe the vehicle does have something to do with it. I’d say 75% of my riders tipped. I drove an SUV, not a sardine can. Many commented how nice it was. I think also because I was friendly, as many said. And I did well with delivery tips. So it could be timeframe I drove, location I drove or just pure luck.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Envy is one of the seven deadly sins.


So is gluttony. Too many people order tons of food for delivery, and it sounds like now they don’t tip for it.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Last week I did 44 trips and got tipped $22 total on 6 trips


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Invisible said:


> Maybe the vehicle does have something to do with it. I’d say 75% of my riders tipped. I drove an SUV, not a sardine can. Many commented how nice it was. I think also because I was friendly, as many said. And I did well with delivery tips. So it could be timeframe I drove, location I drove or just pure luck.


The best story I heard was from a female SUV driver when she long-hauled me from an airport. I asked how long she's been driving (2 years), if she liked it (loved it), and if she was full-time (hobby). I asked what she did for a full-time job and she said she just did RideShare (no food). So I asked how many hours/day & # rides: Usually around 6 hours, 5 rides, more or less depending on the pings and how she felt. She liked the longer rides because she could get to know the pax; the better the day the more rides she did. 

All this led to figuring out what the important question to ask her was: How'd you get started?

Normally, that's not an important question, in fact it's an unimportant question. However, after building context it became a question that provided the best answer and key to making money: After high school she got a low-paying job (I think it was waitress) and a friend told her how fun RideShare was (mainly the meeting people part), and it basically paid for the fuel and expenses of doing so--meaning it was a hobby that didn't cost you anything, and maybe you'd come out a little ahead. She tried it, liked it, started doing it as a hobby, and eventually her RideShare earnings allowed her to quit her job, buy a new SUV, and basically have a life of only "free time" where she did what she felt like.

My jaw dropped. This was the second story like that I'd heard, the first was in a different State with a different female SUV driver, she had a "nice" SUV, very clean, and good, up-front conversation, and she made reasonable money (she was a little high-strung though, similar to too much caffeine but it was her personality). The second driver, however, was incredibly open, honest, and real. Mid-level SUV but immaculately clean, no extra anything anywhere, not even a beverage in sight, she was completely involved in and loving her "hobby," everything matched her story.

BUT, the realization of the importance didn't come until later when I tipped--that's when it hit me. The "I get paid to drive Point-A to Point-B" drivers who "held only the necessary conversation" got a tip, and it was "fair." They'd get out and watch me pull my luggage so they could stretch their legs and have "full-service," so it's not like anyone can claim they didn't "make the effort." However when it came to tipping the two that did it for a "hobby" they scored big.

It's kind of like going to see a comic: If they're just there for the money they're typically not that funny and struggling, but if they're there because they love what they do they tend to be hilarious. I'm pretty sure it's like that in any job, people who love what they do tend to do it well. 

In my opinion @Invisible and @kvtheman nailed it. I almost always have fun (there are some people that seem to hate life, there's not much changing that), and quite frankly if that's your focus instead of the money, life tends to treat you well.

---
I guess there's a bit more to that, like don't take low-fare offers where people don't value you or your time, avoid the bad parts of the city that are effectively a war zone because bad things have a "collateral damage area" much like grenades, and when you get a bad pax make the best of it and unload them and their problems ASAP (cancel them up front whenever possible).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> The best story I heard was from a female SUV driver when she long-hauled me from an airport. I asked how long she's been driving (2 years), if she liked it (loved it), and if she was full-time (hobby). I asked what she did for a full-time job and she said she just did RideShare (no food). So I asked how many hours/day & # rides: Usually around 6 hours, 5 rides, more or less depending on the pings and how she felt. She liked the longer rides because she could get to know the pax; the better the day the more rides she did.
> 
> All this led to figuring out what the important question to ask her was: How'd you get started?
> 
> ...


Yes I agree think loving your job is key, as is personally. The wait staff & bartenders who’re genuine & friendly, I will tip more than one whose just doing his job. People on this forum have said for years that women get better tips. I don’t know if that’s the reason or if it’s because women are sometimes more natural talkers, not talking like caffeine Chatty Cathy you referenced.

It’s also gotta be more difficult getting tips because people have less expendable money & they don’t see tipping or giving good tips as a priority.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

kvtheman said:


> 200K miles on uber
> yes 100K are dead miles as xl rematches are rare but I figure the dead head into my costs, which I make back in the toll that only suckers pay
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to do when the vehicle reaches its maximum life? Do you live under a rock? Do you know what brand new and certified used vehicles are going for these days? To invest in Uber XL and destroy the value and depreciation with excessive miles? Your the guy I need to see for my 401k investments.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Maybe the vehicle does have something to do with it. I’d say 75% of my riders tipped. I drove an SUV, not a sardine can. Many commented how nice it was. I think also because I was friendly, as many said. And I did well with delivery tips. So it could be timeframe I drove, location I drove or just pure luck.


I don't have a problem with having the better xl car where you can make more money and drive less. I have a problem with suggesting someone trade in their car to get a way more expensive XL car that you will earn more money with but depreciate the value twice as fast doing Uber. If you already have an XL car then it makes more sense. At today's prices it would be counter productive.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I paid $2400 for the 2008 Ford Focus in a private party sale 3 years ago (170k miles). As of June it's still worth $2100 in a private party sale (255k miles). I still calculate actual CPM twice annually.


I call that money well spent but I'm afraid those bargain days are a thing of the past. With all the used car shortages now even the people that live under a rock know they can get twice as much for their vehicle now. I'm quite sure if you look hard enough there is a 92 year old senior out there somewhere that the doctor just took his license away and he might just say give me whatever you think is fair price. 😁


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> At today's prices it would be counter productive.


I generally agree, but the market correction back to normal (pre-pandemic and pre-supply chain shortages) pricing has begun. Also, certain segments have been declining due to higher inventory of large, gas guzzler used vehicles triggered by the higher gas prices of the spring and summer. I wouldn't buy anything this month or next, but winter pricing ahead is looking to be decent, but not awesome.










https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/price-trends/


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> if one day the negligent autobots dont verify and approve my documents ill submit the 2020 one, but still use my current pre 2010 as its the same color model until those wheels fall off,


Just don't wreck it or the insurance companies are gonna leave you hung out to dry.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Just don't wreck it or the insurance companies are gonna leave you hung out to dry.


That thought never even crossed my mind. Your starting to become a productive citizen in these forums. Excellent point. 👍


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

kvtheman said:


> free cheese got me a 2020 xl fully paid off that last me till the 2030s
> luckily that was before the ridiculous car prices
> 
> thanks dara for contributing nothing to unemployment n beggin taxpayers to bail your labor force out
> ...


You sound pretty savvy when it comes to getting the most bang for your buck from your automobiles. Glad to hear the positive stories of making the system to work to your advantage. Just out of curiosity what will you do if the 2010 ever throws in the towel and beyond making repairs? Will you start using the 2020?


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Tipping is still a city in China, it did not go away.
It will cost you thousands of dollars to see it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kvtheman said:


> Id need $3 a mile minimum to even consider it


Move to Washington so you can work Seattle at two rides per day.

@Nats121


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

I have been doing eats since 2020. Tipping was better when the government handouts were bigger and new. I was able to average 88 cents per kilometer. I am struggling now to average 61 cents per kilomter. (For the Americans assume K = miles as our dollar is worth less than your US dollar and our Kilomter is less than your Mile so it roughly averages out.) For me tipping has definitely dropped. When I first started Eats did not show the expected tip and only the base Eats rate. The base rate does not cover the cost of the drive. Have to have a tip to make it worth while. So when accepting a delivery you hoped for a tip to make it worth while. After a bit you start to learn that a delivery without a tip was not worth doing. You learn to recognize the restaurants that tend to have tipping customers, the orders that tend to have tips, the neighbourhoods that tend to tip better, and the people or addresses who tip. Stop accepting orders where tips are low. Then Eats started to show the tip up front and now I know for sure that tipping is lower. I do not accept any orders that do not include a tip. Fast easy decline. It seems like Eats base rate is 50 cents per kilometer however since a good number of these are deadhead it drops to 38 cetns per kilometer in real driving. Canadian Government prior to 2020 said cost of driving a car on average is 53 cents per kilometer. If you do deliveries that pay 38 cents per kilometer and it costs 53 cents per kilometer you are driving at a loss. The tips are what takes the pay above 53 cents a kilometer. NO tip no delivery. I used to accept a majority of delivery offers and make 88 cents a kilometer. I am now declining a majority of delivery offers because there is no or little tip and am struggling to average 61 cents per kilometer. I am driving less and less. It is not worth it. Tipping is definitely reduced. The better customers still tip reasonably, however the cost of delivery has gone up with gas, and the number of tipping customers has declined. I think this is a combination of declining economy, increasing costs, and Uber trying to figure out how to earn more by reducing driver compensation.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Invisible said:


> So is gluttony. Too many people order tons of food for delivery, and it sounds like now they don’t tip for it.


I'm sorry but I just don't get the food delivery thing. There is no way I would do this at my age. Driving people, as bad as some of them are, is the only way I would use the app. Don't need someone's garlic shrimp smell lingering in my car for days.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Markisonit said:


> Don't need someone's garlic shrimp smell lingering in my car for days.


It might be your upholstery.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Markisonit said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't get the food delivery thing. There is no way I would do this at my age. Driving people, as bad as some of them are, is the only way I would use the app. Don't need someone's garlic shrimp smell lingering in my car for days.


Don’t knock food delivery til you try it. I did it before pax and the money was good (back then), less miles & more exercise. With the rates now, no way would I be delivering food. I’ve seen too many screenshots of $2 and $3 orders now.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Markisonit said:


> Don't need someone's garlic shrimp smell lingering in my car for days.





imsam said:


> Get a used hybrid sedan and make it majority business purposes so you can claimost expenses.
> 
> I don't get these "oh no! My car! Not worth strangers sitting on them! Oh no!" cryers.
> 
> ...


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Markisonit said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't get the food delivery thing. There is no way I would do this at my age. Driving people, as bad as some of them are, is the only way I would use the app. Don't need someone's garlic shrimp smell lingering in my car for days.


That's why you use a insulated food delivery bag. This contains the odors, and if there is a spill it contains the spill as well. Very little lingering odors.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

LagunabobB said:


> I stopped driving when the pandemic hit. I just started back up again about three weeks ago. It seems as people are not tipping the way they used to. Out of 8 trips I received tips on 2 of them. Is anyone else seeing this?


2 of 8 you did good.


----------



## Deegizzle (29 d ago)

....


----------



## Deegizzle (29 d ago)

You want tips? Converse with your passenger, even if only for the last 3 or 4 minutes of a ride, and if you have any (or even if you don't), find a way to mention your kids. And lastly, and this is key...play Michael friggin' Jackson on your radio for each and every ride. Listen to the radio or something else between rides if you get tired of it, but when someone is in your vehicle, exclusively play MJ. I don't know what it is, but it puts people in a great mood.

After much trial and error, my success rate on tips sky-rocketed once I made these items an exclusive feature for each of my passengers' experience.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> You want tips? Converse with your passenger, even if only for the last 3 or 4 minutes of a ride, and if you have any (or even if you don't), find a way to mention your kids. And lastly, and this is key...play Michael friggin' Jackson on your radio for each and every ride. Listen to the radio or something else between rides if you get tired of it, but when someone is in your vehicle, exclusively play MJ. I don't know what it is, but it puts people in a great mood.
> 
> After much trial and error, my success rate on tips sky-rocketed once I made these items an exclusive feature for each of my passengers' experience.


Gawd I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Deegizzle (29 d ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Gawd I hope you're kidding.


100% not kidding. 

Took the time to do the analytics work on it months ago. When I don't play Mike, my numbers go way down. lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> 100% not kidding.
> 
> Took the time to do the analytics work on it months ago. When I don't play Mike, my numbers go way down. lol


That is a trip. I may try it if I go drive pax again.


----------

